# >> BAG RIDERS: 10% off HOLIDAY SPECIAL <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

​
Winter is fast approaching and that means it's time to get those garage projects started!

Was your car good this season? Why not buy it something special like a full kit from Bag Riders? Finally a practical modification the whole family can enjoy.

The folks at Bag Riders want to help you out by offering 10% off everything in our entire store on orders over $1,000 with our holiday special. Just use the code *SLAMBER13* when checking out to receive your discount.

Happy holidays and safe travels from the Bag Riders staff.

*SALE ENDS DECEMBER 31st*


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

so really you get 20% off if you buy autopiliot and buy it now. correct me if im wrong


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> so really you get 20% off if you buy autopiliot and buy it now. correct me if im wrong


Sir, what you say is correct, ask me how I know


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> so really you get 20% off if you buy autopiliot and buy it now. correct me if im wrong


Looks like that's what I'm gonna be buying 

But I wanna talk to Will about a getting a different tank... I wanna see if I can get one of those aluminum tanks instead of the black ones haha


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

im no hero x said:


> Looks like that's what I'm gonna be buying
> 
> But I wanna talk to Will about a getting a different tank... I wanna see if I can get one of those aluminum tanks instead of the black ones haha


I talked to Will about it, he said it's not a problem at all :thumbup:

Just e-mail him or shoot him a PM, he got back to me pretty quickly.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

How long is this going on? I know the autopilots are 10% off till December 31st but how long is the 10% off eveything going on till?


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

UghRice said:


> I talked to Will about it, he said it's not a problem at all :thumbup:
> 
> Just e-mail him or shoot him a PM, he got back to me pretty quickly.


Sweeeeeet 

I sent him a pm a couple of days ago asking about the accuair switchspeed setup vs the autopilot setup. Since then, I've decided to go with autopilot haha. :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

whats the promotion code for the 10% off for holiday sale? i want to get dual 400c, water traps, power kit, aluminum tank for a mkvi autopilot of course.:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone shop from bag riders :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> whats the promotion code for the 10% off for holiday sale? i want to get dual 400c, water traps, power kit, aluminum tank for a mkvi autopilot of course.:thumbup:


It's in the top post :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> so really you get 20% off if you buy autopiliot and buy it now. correct me if im wrong


That wasn't supposed to happen! There was a glitch in our system but it's fixed now. You're really not supposed to get 20% off. Sorry for the confusion everyone.



UghRice said:


> Sir, what you say is correct, ask me how I know


Well I guess you got lucky this time... 



KyleRI said:


> How long is this going on? I know the autopilots are 10% off till December 31st but how long is the 10% off eveything going on till?


The holiday sale is also ending on December 31st. The same as the AutoPilot sale.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have bought many things from abroad.

Bagriders has the best customer support I have ever dealt.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

> Yesterday 09:48 PMwagner17
> whats the promotion code for the 10% off for holiday sale? i want to get dual 400c, water traps, power kit, aluminum tank for a mkvi autopilot of course. .


 sorry the autopiliot promotion code?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well I guess you got lucky this time...


I feel bad...damn. Sorry about that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> I have bought many things from abroad.
> 
> Bagriders has the best customer support I have ever dealt.


Thanks for the support Ali.



wagner17 said:


> sorry the autopiliot promotion code?


There isn't a code for the AutoPilot systems, but the 'AutoPilot management package' and the 'AutoPilot full kit' are both over $1,000 so you can go ahead and use the holiday 10% off sale code.

If you want the stand-alone AutoPilot controller it's already 10% off with free shipping, and if your order totals over $1,000 then you can take advantage of the holiday deal as well. 



UghRice said:


> I feel bad...damn. Sorry about that


Haha. No worries dude :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

William,

Is the 10% on anything Bagriders sells?
or
Just on the kits?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> William,
> 
> Is the 10% on anything Bagriders sells?
> or
> Just on the kits?


Gary, what's up dude?

The holiday deal is for all orders over $1,000


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gary, what's up dude?
> 
> The holiday deal is for all orders over $1,000


Oh I see that now. My B

Not too much, busy busy with the Holiday times.
How about you?

Hoping Sammyclause brings some in-line flow controls for Christmas, also i have some ideas to run by you on how i should redesign my line/valving setup to vent to the atmosphere.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump for the VT folks... :wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry i asked like three times i was just making sure. hahaha im still in for switchspeed.:thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> Everyone shop from bag riders :beer:


cosigned. thanks again will.


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Can management be bought without tanks and compressors?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Patch27 said:


> Can management be bought without tanks and compressors?


PM'd, but yes.


----------



## SpoolnGLI (Jan 23, 2008)

want to order some stuff now..but cant get ahold of anyone cause of you all being closed


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

So I was on the Bag Riders website and I was wondering if I were to purchase the Autopilot 4-Way Digital Management, besides the front and rear air struts, do I need to purchase any other items to make this management kit work? Or is it a complete air management kit (including all fittings, harnesses, wires, power kit, etc.)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want the full kit with bags, check this out:


If you just need the management and want to add your own bags, check this one out: 


Both kits include all fittings, harnesses and wires. Just add a power kit and water trap. 




SpoolnGLI said:


> want to order some stuff now..but cant get ahold of anyone cause of you all being closed


We're in the office, give us a shout


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> So I was on the Bag Riders website and I was wondering if I were to purchase the Autopilot 4-Way Digital Management, besides the front and rear air struts, do I need to purchase any other items to make this management kit work? Or is it a complete air management kit (including all fittings, harnesses, wires, power kit, etc.)?


Just spoke with Will and got a bunch of questions answered... Thanks for the help! Put my order in today!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Just spoke with Will and got a bunch of questions answered... Thanks for the help! Put my order in today!


Thanks for the order Doc. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Time's running out! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Everyone get yourselves some Christmas presents! Top notch company :thumbup:


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Nothing available for A6 C6 Quattro Avant?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KrUsTyX said:


> Nothing available for A6 C6 Quattro Avant?


 We should have something for you by May.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

2 weeks left!! Get those orders in before time runs out! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SALE ENDS SOON :grinsanta:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Free bump for the best customer service I have ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Bag Riders office will be closed from December 24th through December 29th. Shop online at *BAGRIDERS.COM* to get the *HOLIDAY 10% DISCOUNT* up until midnight on the 31st! 

Happy Holidays! :grinsanta: :grinsanta:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Just ordered stuff from you :thumbup: 

Happy holidays


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sale ends TONIGHT!*


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

any word on another sale?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

^ what he said


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

x2 ^


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

tax return sale???? cmon ill be sure to pick some stuff up:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We should have a new promotion starting on the 1st of February, stay tuned.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im excited now. yeaaahhhhhh


----------



## DjStaticNyc (Jun 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We should have a new promotion starting on the 1st of February, stay tuned.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

bagriders ftw :wave:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

sh*t placed an order last night.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

What parts and kits should we discount for our upcoming sale? Any requests?


----------



## DjStaticNyc (Jun 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What parts and kits should we discount for our upcoming sale? Any requests?


MkIV full air ride kit with xls :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

basic mk3 full air ride kit so i can finally get my car on air :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

accuair managment im deff going to upgrade from single valves to that or airlifts analog kit. and perhaps mkvi/v xl fronts:laugh:


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

Gauge packages, nobody sells a digital gauge package at an affordable price. PLEASE!


----------



## Hardeep (Nov 13, 2009)

tspooner said:


> sh*t placed an order last night.


I was thinking this! 
Placed my order last week!

As for requests... Deals on Management!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm all about management sales lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the input folks, we'll make sure sure include some discounted management packs in our sale :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh I'm so ready for this one. I'm not going to miss out on this great sale you guys have. I will for sure be upgrading my management thanks Will you are the man


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any last requests?

We're making the final decisions about which kits and components will be on sale on Monday!


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

VRkid said:


> MkIV full air ride kit with xls :laugh::thumbup:


X2


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

xls for the a3!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Autopilot management packs and maybe a preorder on the new b5/b6/b7 bags


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Accuair please. :thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 stuff. shot you a email will.


----------



## SeanRono (Apr 20, 2010)

MK6 Setup with accuair.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

SeanRono said:


> MK6 Setup with accuair.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

werd^^^^ but mk6 is mk5. but accuair


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

do your rear bags and cups work with the B6 A4?


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

KyleRI said:


> mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 mk3 stuff. shot you a email will.


 x2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get your $$ ready folks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mayor McCheese said:


> do your rear bags and cups work with the B6 A4?


 PM'ed


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Get your $$ ready folks


 Ready and waiting!


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

LowLife said:


> x2


 
X3 for the mk3 kits.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

1 more day:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i hope


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

you won't be disappointed


----------



## DjStaticNyc (Jun 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you won't be disappointed


 
:thumbup: cant wait


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

about how long will we have this sale Will?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> about how long will we have this sale Will?


 x2


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> basic mk3 full air ride kit so i can finally get my car on air :thumbup:


 This!!!! Pleeeeaseee


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We should have a new promotion starting on the 1st of February, stay tuned.


Ha you know we are impatient....


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess the sale doesn't start today, lol. Been checking the website and forums all day and haven't heard a thing... Looks like they must be having trouble getting the site switched over. 

Don't keep in suspense will! :laugh: what's on sale this month?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yea. must be a good one for them to switch over to a new server.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry folks, we ran into a small complication..

Give us another two hours, we should be done with the switch over by then.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

can't wait bud!:beer:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

i feel like this is new years all over again except without all the :beer: but this deserves one anyway :laugh:


----------



## Hardeep (Nov 13, 2009)

I must have checked BagRiders every half an hour... Since this morning! :laugh:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Hardeep said:


> I must have checked BagRiders every half an hour... Since this morning! :laugh:


Me too :banghead: Need to buy my Switchspeed A.M.P and Exo!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hardeep said:


> I must have checked BagRiders every half an hour... Since this morning! :laugh:


me 3 :banghead::laugh:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

its offically been over 24hrs. ask my refresh button how i know. :laugh:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really hope there is a great discount for mk3's :wave:


----------



## DjStaticNyc (Jun 5, 2007)

Will, can u chime in and tell us the sales lol since the site is still down


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

VRkid said:


> Will, can u chime in and tell us the sales lol since the site is still down


This! I'm doing my taxes tomo. I CAN'T wait


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

webbbbsite is up!!asdfjlk;


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks pretty cool and I saw new struts there as well


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> Looks pretty cool and I saw new struts there as well


Bagriders is now a BagYard distributor?! No more hassle with dealing with overseas warranty!?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the overseas hassle will still exist, bagyard is still in Austria. It's cool that they are carrying bagyard now but I was kinda hoping go see a sale on stuff... Guess you can't have it all  at least bagyard has a distributer that cares about their customers now! If only they could get their prices in line with airlift!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:Will you have a pm


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good so far. like the "members area" 

:thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

KyleRI said:


> Looks good so far. like the "members area"
> 
> :thumbup:



very nice! i didnt see that before...


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Neither did I.
Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

cool site.
will you got mail :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to clarify what the sale is, we're offering *free shipping* on orders over $100.

You can also get *$100 OFF* ANY Full Kit with Analog Management with code: *DUMPIT1*



RnB_BTS said:


> Need to buy my Switchspeed A.M.P and Exo!


Check the member's area for AccuAir deals 




1lojet1281 said:


> I'm pretty sure the overseas hassle will still exist, bagyard is still in Austria. It's cool that they are carrying bagyard now but I was kinda hoping go see a sale on stuff... Guess you can't have it all  at least bagyard has a distributer that cares about their customers now! If only they could get their prices in line with airlift!


The hassle only exists when no one maintains an inventory of BagYard struts and bag kits here in the US. I think we've found a solution for that


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Money talks :thumbup:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Will, did you get the EXO yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RnB_BTS said:


> Will, did you get the EXO yet?


Not yet, there was a small production delay. We do have some on order with AccuAir and they should be in with 14 days.

*Note to everyone looking for deals:* We just added a fourth deal to the member's area! Check it out


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Good business decision to start moving BY :thumbup:


----------



## rotty2309 (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone else notice if you buy analog management and bags front and rear seperately for the mkiv it works out $85 cheaper than purchasing the complete kit? lol whats the deal with that :screwy:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

when clicking options on managment it dosn't save what you have clicked when you click buy it now. and their is no options for analog kit. We need to be nice to Will he just got an awsome site up and running so it just neeeds a couple of bugs fixed:thumbup:


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

so what's the deal in the members section? Don't really feel like joining right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rotty2309 said:


> anyone else notice if you buy analog management and bags front and rear seperately for the mkiv it works out $85 cheaper than purchasing the complete kit? lol whats the deal with that :screwy:


Fixed, check the site for revised prices. Thanks for the heads up :beer:




wagner17 said:


> when clicking options on managment it dosn't save what you have clicked when you click buy it now. and their is no options for analog kit. We need to be nice to Will he just got an awsome site up and running so it just neeeds a couple of bugs fixed:thumbup:


Once you've selected all options for a given kit, you need to wait about 3 seconds for the price and weight to update. We're doing a fix right now to make that a little more clear. 

Thanks for hunting done those bugs for us :thumbup:

Like you said, we just meed a couple of days to get everything running like it should.




LowLife said:


> so what's the deal in the members section? Don't really feel like joining right now.


There's only one way to find out


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

have to look out for a company who allways looks out for tthe customers so im just trying to make it better.:thumbup: Great site will you get 2 of these:beer:


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

how long will this sale go on for?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RnB_BTS said:


> Will, did you get the EXO yet?


Update, the EXO mounts are a little behind schedule. I'll post up when we know exactly when we'll have them.



mikelavine said:


> how long will this sale go on for?


*All current deals end at the end of the month.* :beer:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Will I pmed you about a complete airlift kit with just a few questions before I place my order


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Check your PM :thumbup:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

back at you will:beer:


----------



## Hardeep (Nov 13, 2009)

Just want to thank Bag Riders for the great customer service! 

My parcel come today... In one piece! ...Packaged extremely well! 

Thanks a lot guys!
I'll definitely be coming back


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

Hardeep said:


> Just want to thank Bag Riders for the great customer service!
> 
> My parcel come today... In one piece! ...Packaged extremely well!
> 
> ...


thumbs up from croatia 
great job [email protected] :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Just a little update. We will be taking down our current analog kit promotion and setting up a new month long sale starting March 1st. *Our free shipping deal will go through the end of March!*


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Could you knock off some $$ for shipping to Canada?

Could you send me a PM with aprox price to PEI, Canada? Your site messes it up when I enter my information. I want to order these very soon but I need to figure out shipping first. 

Thanks!


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> Just a little update. We will be taking down our current analog kit promotion and setting up a new month long sale starting March 1st. *Our free shipping deal will go through the end of March!*


PERFECT... muhuhuhahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tucked said:


> Could you knock off some $$ for shipping to Canada?
> 
> Could you send me a PM with aprox price to PEI, Canada? Your site messes it up when I enter my information. I want to order these very soon but I need to figure out shipping first.
> 
> Thanks!


Give us a call


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

Quick question!

I actually just picked up a B6 Passat 4motion wagon. Are your full kits under the B6 Passat section alright for 4motion wagons?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes we do have full kits for the 4MOTION B6, you'll have to go with the BagYard rear kit. You can do either Air Lift or BagYard front struts though.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, Will shoot me a call as soon as it's convenient! Thanks


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump for a pre spring deal!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Will you have PM

and

Bump :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> Bump for a pre spring deal!!





_Dirty_ said:


> Will you have PM
> 
> and
> 
> Bump :wave:


Thanks for the orders guys :beer:


----------

